# Smore



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

He literally sits and makes faces like this at me ALL day, opening and closing his mouth and whatnot :lol: This is the only good one I got of his mouth open though


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic! It made me laugh out loud!


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, he's so cute!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, Thanks! xD This particular picture made me smile too, it makes little Smore look more tough then he actually is  :lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!! :O That is an awesome shot!! You are sooo gonna win!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, thanks Doggy!! You think so?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL well you got my vote...


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Omg thats priceless!:nicefish:​


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow hes gotten really black!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome picture!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, Thanks guys


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

SO CUTE! I always loved this guy!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! He's definitely changed from when you got him!!
Cute pic.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, yes, he has certainly changed quite a bit....though hes still the same underwater dog on the inside  :lol:


----------



## FishKisser (Mar 9, 2010)

Gasp! I'm so jelous. That is the cutest thing I've seen from a betta!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He looks Shocked!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

is he missing an eye?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, no xDD His eyes are two different colors, the left one is black, and the right is blue


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You have my vote too. This picture is too cute!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, thankys! <3


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh lol im sorry


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

HAHA!! What a cute pic! xD


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Looks like he is going..."ZOMG!" lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He's gotten so dark since you got him. He's such a pretty boy  Love his faces, too xD


----------



## PinkDiamond (Apr 21, 2009)

AHAHAHA that's the cutest picture ever! What a sweet little guy!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, I'm still getting comments  xDDD Lol, Thanks so much you guys!!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Just stunning...i want


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, Thank you! xD
Looks like I'd better keep his tank locked  :lol:


----------

